# The Strange Magic of: The Breeders



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

A cluster of sisters and step-sisters in the late 1980s and the 1990s were key catalysts in a number of interrelated mostly-female Alternative groups: The Pixies, with bassist Kim Deal; Throwing Muses, with stepsisters Kristin Hersh and Tanya Donelly; Belly, with Donelly and another former member of Throwing Muses; and The Breeders, with Donelly, Kim Deal and later Kim's sister Kelley Deal replacing Donelly. To the extent that these bands coexisted, they would open for one another. Each band had its brief moment in the sun; each had interesting songs that achieved some play on radio and MTV. This was the era that brought us Grunge, and also other Alternative mostly- or all-female groups like Veruca Salt and L7, already subjects of these SM clips. Here is _Iris_, from The Breeders' first album, Pod. I liked the sound of this song right from the beginning, but, usual with me, failed to comprehend what the lyrics were about. I have read, though, that the song is about menstruation, and its trials and tribulations for women.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Iris: the Lyrics....

Four hours in the pot, one hour out 
It grows and I sleep standing up 
When Iris sleeps over 
What a book she'll write 
Oh last night 
Oh come on, nobody wants that 
Sister, sister, Oh... 
We play hour by hour 
Hour by hour 
Hour by hour 

Four hours to daylight, four hours and then 
Pour water on me til I live again 
When Iris sleeps over 
It'll be alright 
All last night 
But come on, nobody wants that 
Sister, sister, oh... 
We play hour by hour 
Hour by hour 
Hour by hour


----------

